# G. gongylodes Help!



## pedro92 (Jan 12, 2009)

I will most likely be getting 2 g.g. ooths and so i was wondering if anyone can help me out.

Ooth incubation temp?

Basic Care of nymphs?

Caresheet?

Any problems i should watch out for


----------



## kakistos (Jan 14, 2009)

Maybe this helps

http://www.mantisonline.de/english/index.html

Temperature around 30 °C / 70 °F

Humidity 70 - 90 % (spray them every day)

Period 4 - 5 weeks

Good luck with his special and rare species! Did you buy or did you trade them?


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 14, 2009)

http://www.onlineconversion.com/temperature.htm

30 degree Celsius = 86 degree Fahrenheit


----------



## Gurd (Jan 14, 2009)

Temp 25-30 degree Celsius roughly 4-6 weeks to hatch

Mist container every couple of days in the evening

I keep them in net cages with lots of skinny twigs


----------

